# c'est / est



## mon_ibz

Bonjour! je désire savoir la différence entre "est" et "c'est" .C'est/est plus correcte "c'est très bon" ou "est très bon". Je ne sais pas quel je dois ecrire. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Yul

Bonjour ibz

 Si tu dis « est beau », tu ne sais pas ce qui est beau. 

C'est pourquoi il faut donner un sujet au verbe (même un pronom personnel, contrairement à l'espagnol)

Il est beau (ce garçon est beau)
C'est beau (cela est beau) (cela — ou c' — représente quelque chose qui n'est pas une personne : un paysage, une peinture, une belle table, etc.)

Donc, quand tu dis « est beau », nous ne savons qui ou quoi est beau : nous n'avons pas de sujet.
Si tu dis « c'est beau », nous savons que le sujet est « c' » ou « cela » et que ces deux mots représentent quelque chose dont il a été question juste auparavant.


Espérant t'avoir aidé un petit peu
Yul


----------



## Pinairun

Yul said:


> Bonjour ibz
> 
> Si tu dis « est beau », tu ne sais pas ce qui est beau.
> 
> C'est pourquoi il faut donner un sujet au verbe (même un pronom personnel, contrairement à l'espagnol)
> 
> Il est beau (ce garçon est beau)
> C'est beau (cela est beau) (cela — ou c' — représente quelque chose qui n'est pas une personne : un paysage, une peinture, une belle table, etc.)
> 
> Donc, quand tu dis « est beau », nous ne savons qui ou quoi est beau : nous n'avons pas de sujet.
> Si tu dis « c'est beau », nous savons que le sujet est « c' » ou « cela » et que ces deux mots représentent quelque chose dont il a été question juste auparavant.
> 
> 
> Espérant t'avoir aidé un petit peu
> Yul


 

Une autre chose à ne pas oublier.

Il y a une petite différence au moment de dire c'est ou il est:

On dit: Il est difficile de faire.
On dit: C'est difficile. Je ne peux le faire.

On dit: Il est impossible qu'un chien vole.
          C'est impossible. Les chiens ne peuvent voler.

Salut


----------



## Domtom

Il est seguido de adjetivo.......... 
Il est seguido de artículo, posesivo o pronombre....... 
C'est seguido de posesivo o de la preposición à (1)......... 

------

(1) C'est à lui (por ejemplo).


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Aussi :

C'est un homme intéressant.
C'est un film que j'aime bien.


----------



## mon_ibz

Merci à touts pour votre réponse. Je suis en étudiant on line cette langue et j'ai de doutes. À bientôt


----------



## gonlezza

Hola de nuevo,

Hace tiempo que vengo pensando en lo siguiente. Es acerca de cuándo se utiliza el "est" o "c'est". Quiero decir que, por ejemplo: si el sujeto ya está y el verbo va inmediatamente después, pues siempre he puesto "est" (ej.: *Fulanito está* bien/*fulanito es* guapo y alto. Ahora, cuando hay una subordinada entre el sujeto y el verbo, me da por dudar: 
"fulanito, tan alto y tan mono, *c'est *un garçon..."
no sé si poner directamente "est" o c'est, porque me parece redundante si lo hago y si no, me da la sensación de que falta algo.
Seguro que es una tontería, ¿verdad?, pero si alguien me lo aclara, se lo agradeceré.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## swift

Buenos días,

Sin lastimar, me parece que primero debes ordenar tus ideas. Luego, es necesario que, al dar ejemplos, emplees frases redactadas en francés, pues de otra forma sólo podemos inventar circunloquios.

En todo caso, me parece que tu frase estará bien construida de esta manera: "Paul, grand et beau, est un garçon etc". Así, sin que tengas que colocar el determinante "c'".

Espero que mi comentario te sea útil.


Saludos cordiales,


Swift


----------



## gonlezza

swift said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sin lastimar, me parece que primero debes ordenar tus ideas. Luego, es necesario que emplees frases redactadas en francés, pues de otra forma sólo podemos inventar circunloquios.
> 
> En todo caso, me parece que tu frase estará bien construida de esta manera: "Paul, grand et beau, est un garçon etc". Así, sin que tengas que colocar el determinante "c'".
> 
> Espero que mi comentario te sea útil.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> 
> Swift


 
Gracias por tu respuesta Swift, pero la duda no se me ha despejado. Por suerte me han movido a este hilo y he podido ver los ejemplos de arriba, los cuales comprendo. Sin embargo, la naturaleza de mi pregunta es otra y sigo sin entenderlo. Supongo que serán matices... no lo sé, pero hablo de subordinadas y entre comas. 

Merci !


----------



## yserien

swift said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sin lastimar, me parece que primero debes ordenar tus ideas. Luego, es necesario que emplees frases redactadas en francés, pues de otra forma sólo podemos inventar circunloquios.
> 
> En todo caso, me parece que tu frase estará bien construida de esta manera: "Paul, grand et beau, est un garçon etc". Así, sin que tengas que colocar el determinante "c'".
> 
> Espero que mi comentario te sea útil.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> 
> Swift


C'est pas mon affaire , mais je pense que l'espagnol c'est bien une langue autorisée ici .Nous avons aussi le forum du français seulement pour ceux qui préférent uniquement le français. Salut.


----------



## swift

gonlezza said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Swift, pero la duda no se me ha despejado. Por suerte me han movido a este hilo y he podido ver los ejemplos de arriba, los cuales comprendo. Sin embargo, la naturaleza de mi pregunta es otra y sigo sin entenderlo. Supongo que serán matices... no lo sé, pero hablo de subordinadas y entre comas.
> 
> Merci!



Creo que te entiendo. Te doy una frase como ejemplo: 

"Martin, le plus petit des LeGrand, est un garçon fort, vif et intelligent".

La frase intercalada entre comas no es una subordinada, sino una incisa (consúltese: CNRTL, DRAE). Sea como sea, no es obligatorio incluir "c'" antes del verbo. Basta con suprimir la incisa, y te darás cuenta de ello. Por supuesto, esta es mi opinión y es probable que me equivoque.

Espero que este comentario te sea de utilidad. Escucha, te ruego, otras sugerencias.


Swift


----------



## gonlezza

swift said:


> Creo que te entiendo. Te doy una frase como ejemplo:
> 
> "Martin, le plus petit des LeGrand, est un garçon fort vif et intelligent".
> 
> La frase que se halla entre comillas no es una subordinada, sino una incisa (consúltese: CNRTL, DRAE). Sea como sea, es innecesario incluir "c'" antes del verbo. Basta con suprimir la incisa, y te darás cuenta de ello.
> 
> Espero que este comentario te sea de utilidad.
> 
> 
> Swift


 
O sea que, ¿quieres decir que si suprimo lo que va entre comas he de poner la "c"?. Cuando explicaba al principio mi duda, precisamente creía que en ese caso no hacía falta poner "c'est". Sólo en los demás casos, cuando oraciones subordinadas u otras incisas, etc... que a veces hacen "perder" la noción de "de quién se está hablando", residía mi duda de si tenía que poner c'est y no est...
Esto se complica...


----------



## Yul

"Martin, le plus petit des LeGrand, est un garçon fort, vif et intelligent".

Quant à moi, après avoir placé une virgule après "fort", cette phrase devient tout à fait correcte.

On ferait erreur d'ajouter un " c' " , car le verbe "est" a déjà son sujet en "Martin".

Yul


----------



## swift

gonlezza said:


> [...]¿quieres decir que si suprimo lo que va entre comas he de poner la "c"?.



No, sino todo lo contrario: no es necesario: "Martin [...] est un garçon fort, vif et intelligent".



> Cuando explicaba al principio mi duda, precisamente creía que en ese caso no hacía falta poner "c'est".



Y pensabas bien.



> [...]cuando oraciones subordinadas u otras incisas, etc... que a veces hacen "perder" la noción de "de quién se está hablando", residía mi duda en si tenía que poner c'est y no est...



En general, las incisas son breves, de manera que no deberían desviar demasiado la atención. Por ello, no es necesario el determinante "c'". Si no me equivoco (y por ello te he recomendado que escuches otras opiniones) incluirla tendría una función "enfática" totalmente innecesaria.



> Esto se complica...



Lamento haberte confundido.


Saludos,

swift


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Gonlezza:

El tema siempre es éste: nos gusta tener el sujeto al lado del verbo. Si se aleja mucho, lo repetimos con un pronombre; o si puede haber alguna confusión, lo repetimos.

Ten en cuenta que la pronunciación nuestra hace que en un verbo puede haber hasta 4 personas de conjugación que se pronuncien igual:

Aimer:

Présent:
aime
aimes
aime
aiment

Imparfait:
aimais
aimais
aimait
aimaient...

Este sujeto tiene pues que estar claramente expresado, facilmente detectable, sino nos perdemos. Cuestión de lógica.

 Por eso, cuando hay un inciso en español, tienes que pensar si en la frase francesa puedes mantenerlo en el mismo sitio, si tienes que repetir el sujeto, o si, por lo contrario, no molesta en absoluto y el sujeto sigue quedando claro y no hay necesidad de repetirlo.

Para esto tienes que renunciar a la lógica de tu idioma, para pensar con la nuestra. Renunciar al calco, renunciar a la traducción literal, renunciar a que el francés siga las reglas del español. En definitiva, hay que "cambiar el chip". 

Y un idioma no funciona como las matemáticas, no hay una fórmula que aplicar sistemáticamente, no es una ciencia exacta. Es mucho más sútil, hay que sentirlo y por eso un traductor suele traducir siempre hacia su propio idioma. No porque no domine el otro. No todos los hechos de lengua son lógicos y se pueden explicar. 

Lo mejor es leer y leer, al final ciertos giros se nos vuelven naturales sin esfuerzo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

Ahora sí que sí 

Muchas gracias a todos por las aclaraciones

;D


----------



## ElIndividuo

Yul said:


> Bonjour ibz
> 
> Il est beau (ce garçon est beau)
> C'est beau (cela est beau) (cela — ou c' — représente quelque chose qui n'est pas une personne : un paysage, une peinture, une belle table, etc.)
> 
> Yul



Hola, refloto el tema sólo para aclarar unas pequeñas dudas en cuanto a lo mencionado arriba:

1- ¿"Il est" se utiliza cuando hablo de una persona ó animal?
2- Vi que "Il est" se utiliza antes de un adjetivo. En éste caso al referirme a una pintura, por ejemplo, no sé si sería correcto decir "C'est beau" debido a que me refiero a un objeto (cela) ó decir "Il est beau" ya que "Il est" viene antes de un adjetivo.

Espero puedan ayudarme porque me crea bastante confusión y a pesar de que ya busqué aclararlo no logro definirlo del todo.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Yul

ElIndividuo said:


> Hola, refloto el tema sólo para aclarar unas pequeñas dudas en cuanto a lo mencionado arriba:
> 
> 1- ¿"Il est" se utiliza cuando hablo de una persona ó animal?
> 2- Vi que "Il est" se utiliza antes de un adjetivo. En éste caso al referirme a una pintura, por ejemplo, no sé si sería correcto decir "C'est beau" debido a que me refiero a un objeto (cela) ó decir "Il est beau" ya que "Il est" viene antes de un adjetivo.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme porque me crea bastante confusión y a pesar de que ya busqué aclararlo no logro definirlo del todo.
> Merci beaucoup!



Bonjour Elindividuo,

Il est beau: 

"Il" peut représenter une personne, un animal ou un objet (si du genre masculin).

Il est beau (cet individu Pierre)
Il est beau (ce chien Rin TinTin)
Il est beau (ce pont)
Elle est belle:

"Elle" peut représenter une personne, un animal ou un objet (si du genre féminin).

Elle est belle (cette Pierrette)

Elle est belle (cette chienne)

Elle est belle (cette montagne)

En référence à une peinture: 

"C'est beau" : le "C' " ( cela) ne représente pas une personne, un animal ou un objet dans la peinture. Le "C'" veut dire "cela" et représente la peinture en général.

On pourrait épiloguer longuement sur cette question, mais mieux vaut commencer par la base.

Bonne chance

Yul


----------



## ElIndividuo

Merci beaucoup Yul! Maintenant, je comprends mieux.


----------

